# Uber "driver" makes $15,000 a month with his referral code



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...ee-uses-driver-referrals-to-make-money-2016-2


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

when Uber says "we're making entrepreneurs everyday" they aren't kidding!


----------



## Terry Malloy (Jan 24, 2016)

Excuse me if I say this 15,000$ a month in referrals is bull waste. Probably Uber propaganda. I know 4 Uber friends who have stopped driving in the last 2 weeks because of the low fare structure. You need to be a real pro to do better than break even if you are honest about expenses and CAR DEPRECIATION!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Like I've said on here a thousand times: Ponzi scheme.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

If it sounds to hard to believe it usually is.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I was just about to post this story. I wonder how much Uber paid business insider to post this story. The media doesn't understand why we don't trust them. They are trying to put out news feeds to counter the super bowl strike and make it look like us drivers really make tons of money.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I met a passenger recently while driving Lyft that I ended up connecting with for selling some pinball machines I and a friend have been looking to sell. We got together recently and he mentioned to me that on the Lyft ride when we met, he had actually been taking Lyft rides as an Uber "brand ambassador"; basically trying to poach Lyft drivers to drive for Uber.

Basically, Uber provided payment for his Lyft account, so he could ride around for free, wherever he wanted. He would then earn money for any/all driver referrals. The program he was in has since ended, but he did mention how nice it was to take all the free rides (on Lyft) that he wanted, as well, he said that he'd earned about $30k over 4 months of being in the program.

So the numbers really aren't that surprising, especially if he's keeping tabs on which markets have the best referral bonuses going on at any given time.

(Oh yeah, and this was December 2015, so up until the end of 2015, Uber has been paying people to lure Lyft drivers to switch to Uber; this was in DFW).


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

If the story is true, I say the guy is an opportunist and a sell-out of his fellow drivers. That guy was only looking to make referral money and could give a damn about the drivers out there fighting to earn a buck.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

MBENZ_GUY said:


> If the story is true, I say the guy is an opportunist and a sell-out of his fellow drivers. That guy was only looking to make referral money and could give a damn about the drivers out there fighting to earn a buck.


It plainly states in the article that he basically doesn't drive aside from a handful of trips. I wouldn't call him a driver.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if this guy works at Uber HQ. Note the area code of his phone number. Someone should call and see if anybody even answers.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

sicky said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this guy works at Uber HQ. Note the area code of his phone number. Someone should call and see if anybody even answers.


"Hello, Travis speaking."


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Message to drivers? Y'all know ya can't make money driving so sent Uber more drivers.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

My city only gives $50 for a referral.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well when lyft gave 1000 each ref. some guys were great at signing up 10+ i suck at it


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

$15k is about 100 referrals?
so it's 3.3 referrals a day.
he meets/talk to every one of them - that's a full time job.

real or not, i think he deserves it 0 with that enthusiasm alone! long live uberville!


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

sammy44 said:


> $15k is about 100 referrals?
> so it's 3.3 referrals a day.
> he meets/talk to every one of them - that's a full time job.
> 
> real or not, i think he deserves it 0 with that enthusiasm alone! long live uberville!


He only goes for the big ones, probably the 300, 500, 1000 referrals.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Like I've said on here a thousand times: Ponzi scheme.


Ponzi Scheme will soon be labeled as "The Uber Scheme"...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have to give him props, he's getting his share of the start up money. Hopefully, these folks sign up, do their 20 and then quit. Right now Uber is spending way to much money to get drivers, that should tell them something ;-) 
If people keep hitting them for bonus money they will crash and burn.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

so here is one of his tactics:

this guy comes and comments on a post i made on instagram: "solid!"
he now calls himself uber king 

i dont doubt he makes that money. if you doubt, you will never make that money.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

anything is possible, but I call bull


----------

